# A Prayer for Kizzy



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Please pray for Kizzy - she has parvovirus and fighting for her life. http://wp.me/p3iYU4-474


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh little Kizzy we send our ILMC love.. All of us!! It helped Osgood.. Praying it helps you. Stay strong little babe xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Far too young and sweet to have to go through this, poor liitle mite.  We are sending our healing wishes and love from Canada.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy lived. He was only nine weeks and three pounds. 12 days in the vet but he lived. Keep praying everyone and have hope!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Prayers being sent for that little baby. so awful. pull through sweet little thing.


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh poor Kizzy, stay strong little one, sending you a big hug and lots of love and strength to pull through this :hug::hug:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Healing thoughts for Kizzy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Get well soon little Kizzy. Hugs and prayers from Maggie and I.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My very best healing wishes and prayers to sweet little Kizzy xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How awful. Get well little Kizzy. Be strong, sleep lots, heal. ray:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So scary, please get better little one, lots of love and healing thoughts coming from here too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little baby girl. I hope she made it through the night OK. Get better little one.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Where did you hear about her May? any news?


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Poor little baby,get well soon Kizzy. We are all praying for you little girl x x


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

*The Best News Yet*

Today's report - she sat up a couple of times, otherwise still lethargic. She ate some chicken all by herself and the food stayed down. No diarrhoea, not sick for 24 hours. She put up some resistance with meds. She's still in overnight vet but they think she might be able to go home tomorrow night. Her Mummy's worried that with low whist cells count she is quite prone to infections - that is what usually complicates things. But for the first time today the vets say she will survive. It's been a tough 3 days for everyone following her progress - so many prayers ... she's not out of danger but she's going in the right direction. Will report on her again in a couple of days.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So glad to hear this little puppy is turning the corner!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> So glad to hear this little puppy is turning the corner!


So glad that things are looking up for this little pup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So glad to hear that she is doing much better.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope she continues to improve, must be heartbreaking for her owners.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well that's good news. Bless her. Keep getting stronger little Kizzy.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Positive healing vibes heading Kizzy's way! Big hugs for owners too such a terrible thing to go through. Glad to hear she's headed in the right direction x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

